

Striking Writers to Launch Online Video Co., Seeking $30M+ - blackswan
http://newteevee.com/2008/01/11/striking-writers-to-launch-online-video-co-seeking-30m/

======
iamelgringo
If they're looking for $30 million as an investment, that tells me that
they're trying to start another movie studio instead of a startup.

~~~
ivankirigin
I think it is explicitly their point to be a studio. They aren't a tech
startup.

E.g. "Virtual Artists will offer professional writers deals to develop and
produce films"

